# How do I get my new 'tiel to bathe?



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

I tried a birdie bathtub that sat on the cage floor (or the kitchen table dependant on in or out of cage) but he drank out of it. I bought an in-the-cage bird bath that clipped onto the bars, but he shunned it. I put a shallow pan of water on the table and he acted like I was tring to put him in a frying pan. I tried misting him, but he runs/flutters away. I take him in the shower with me, and he tolerates it, but he doesn't get very wet. The water just seems to run off him like a duck.

I caught him bathing in his water dish once, but he's never repeated it. I know since he's all dusty (and currently molting, which is a first for me) he needs to be bathed, but I'm out of ideas!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

keep misting him for now. sometimes with misting it takes awhile. it took tsuka a bit with the mist bottle and now he loves it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea you might have to chase him with the bottle for a bit but he should get the hang of it after a while.


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

Thanks! I'll keep trying with the mister. Any ideas on why the water just seems to roll off of him?


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

It just looks like it's rolling off. And be sure to spray the water over him and let it fall on him instead of spraying HIM. At first, he's going to act as if you're being mean and he'll run away. Follow him. LOL Use lukewarm water, and keep trying. One day he'll suddenly go, "Wow. This is kind of fun" and spread his wings and do the Tiel Bath Interpretive Dance, and then you've got him. He might even start wanting you to spray him directly.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

good advice siobhan 

i spray mine somewhat directly but they like it that way. but a fine mist will do nicely. after a few baths the feathers might start getting a bit damp. tsuka was like that. you could dunk him in the shower and he would be dry! lol just good dust i think lol


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Talk to them softly before the bath
Put their cage in the bathtub
Use a non-chemical plastic bottle and put it on fine mist
Use warm water
Spray mist in the sink for 1-2 minutes to get them used to the sound of "rain"
Spray gently from the top (rain comes from the sky in nature)
If you're lucky they will open their wings for you to spray them
Don't use a hair-dryer afterwards!
Make sure it's warm enough in the room and let them dry naturally (24~25C works for me)


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

I misted the Admiral today while he was on top of his new playstand. He looked like he was going to run, but then didn't. He stayed put, and even started to raise his wings a few times, though he never got further than lifting them up a little. Then he took a bath in his water dish! I even got video of him in the water dish! Are there any rules against posting video here?

Thanks for the advice, it really helped


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

Still trying for the mister, not having too much luck, but he's no longer flying off the cage!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Petrie i dont think can quite figure out how to bathe in a dish just yet, he loves misting for the most part so i decided to try for the first time last night to turn on the shower and let the water mist him (shower head was pointed on the wall ) and he walked right over to the side of the shower and just stood where it was dripping down his back.. i wasnt sure how he'd react but he seemed to love it. and he did not freak out like i was expecting him to.


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

Sorry...I just put "Petrie" and "dish" together in my head, and nearly cracked up. I must need sleep or something


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

Even if he's not really participating much in the shower with you, the steam can be really good for his skin and feathers, especially if he's moulting. If he's a very curious and playful bird, try putting something interesting into a shallow bowl of water, like a bead, a toothpick, or a piece of a straw. That trick got my two to at least investigate the water (although they only wade and play in it -- flinging water everywhere with their beaks, lol).


----------

